# getting close to done here...



## kingcanada (Sep 19, 2009)

i promised to take some more pics from the grouse and partridge seasons, so here they are. most are from Wyoming hunts, since i usually hunt till sundown in Nodak. why not? pheasant, huns, and grouse in the same day is one of my favorite combos. next year i will try to carry a little tripod in my vest. the bigger grouse in the gallery are sage grouse. we have gobs of them. the chukars have been decent in some spots this year. i dearly love to hunt, so it is with a somber mood that i accept that saturday and sunday will be the final script in this year's chapter. the rich tapestry of birds, scenery, and a special dog remains a driving force in my life as it was when i was a teenager. the exuberant anticipation eventually leads to peaceful and satisfying reflection of a lifetime afield. i have been particularly blessed in this area of life. i hope i will be granted such experiences for decades to come. 
enjoy this photo tribute to the hunt, i will update on my final weekend after it unfolds. :beer:


----------



## kingcanada (Sep 19, 2009)

now on to the partridges, hun and chukar.


----------



## kingcanada (Sep 19, 2009)

that one shows us with 10 huns and 6 chukar! limit is 5 of each, apiece. any how, more pics:


----------



## kingcanada (Sep 19, 2009)

and now to today's hunt for chukar. don't let the t-shirt fool you, it was 25 degrees today. but it was sunny and calm. anyone who has hunted chukar will appreciate the need to dress lightly. it is work (but really, really fun!). the hike back down to my pickup took just over 45 minutes. i kept the camera and a small tripod along so i could chronicle a single hunt and show the landscape.


----------



## kingcanada (Sep 19, 2009)

time to wind the day down with some scenery and a couple bird shots.


----------



## Dick Monson (Aug 12, 2002)

kc, thanks for posting that up. Season has been closed here so long. Good pictures, lots of birds, you're in a good area!


----------



## kingcanada (Sep 19, 2009)

the final two days have now come and gone. both were mixed bag afternoon hunts lasting a few hours. i enjoyed the season very much. it was unique as each season always is, and i am thankful for that. each year i have certain expectations, hopes, and goals. those quickly go out the window and i let things take their natural, semi-random course. works out well that way. thankfully, i still have about a month of coyote hunting, so i will still be afield. :thumb:


----------



## kingcanada (Sep 19, 2009)

here's hoping that next season will greet everyone in good health and may you always set a few feathers adrift on the breeze.


----------

